# iggys on ebay



## jacko (Apr 7, 2007)

XXL VIVARIUM WITH 2 IGUANAS 7FT TALL 2FT DEEP 5FT WIDE

item number160205292987
don't look a bad setup if ya got the room.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

is this yours your selling? or are u telling us abouts someone elses?


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

isnt it just as easy to give a direct link? lol


----------



## jacko (Apr 7, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> is this yours your selling? or are u telling us abouts someone elses?


not mine.


----------



## jacko (Apr 7, 2007)

DeanThorpe said:


> isnt it just as easy to give a direct link? lol


yep but sometimes don't work :bash:


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

Here's the link ... http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160205292987&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fsearch.ebay.co.uk%3A80%2Fsearch%2Fsearch.dll%3Ffrom%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dm37%26satitle%3D160205292987%26fvi%3D1


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

hmm, interesting, ill ask the seller a question and try and direct them here.


----------



## whufc_fan85 (Jan 22, 2007)

eerrm...is he trying to also sell the Iggys?


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

iggys with the viv i believe.
Its too far from me and im broke otherwise id put an offer in, instead I emailed him giving him this website and sugesting he come here.


----------



## whufc_fan85 (Jan 22, 2007)

It wont last long on ebay. Last time i checked selling livestock is a big no-no on there?


----------



## jacko (Apr 7, 2007)

i have not got the room otherwise i would be putting a bid in.
sometimes i hate this house :banghead:


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

lol opening offer is 99p:lol2:


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

its been removed, hope he got my email :S


----------



## athy59 (Jan 30, 2008)

*Iggy on E-Bay.*

The Iggys have now been removed. 
Its is against the law in this country to sell any livestock on E-Bay (apart from insects.)

The U.S. site of E-bay can sell animals. which as far as i am concerned should be outlawed to. :bash:


----------



## athy59 (Jan 30, 2008)

*burger lol.*



DeanThorpe said:


> its been removed, hope he got my email :S


 
you beat me to it. lol. :whistling2:


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

athy59 said:


> The Iggys have now been removed.
> Its is against the law in this country to sell any livestock on E-Bay (apart from insects.)
> 
> The U.S. site of E-bay can sell animals. which as far as i am concerned should be outlawed to. :bash:


Not the law, ebay rules. There is a difference.


----------



## whufc_fan85 (Jan 22, 2007)

Still a bit wrong tho.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

The last tiem there were reps up for sale on ebay that we saw, we ended up buying them, got the seller to deliver..luckily we got the email in before it was removed and she knew to email me [hotmail, not through ebay] as id given her our email addy..she was a nice lady, had no intention of posting the animals just didnt know any better.

The 2 leos were in pretty good nick to be honest, are doing well, have been with us...erm...3-4 months i guess.
i think thats better than JUST gettin the items removed.

Obviously in this case its cos she was within 30 miles from us so was viable, I think if we all on this forum work together we can make sure that everything repwise liste don ebay gets the home it deserves, and educate ppl at the same time.


----------

